# bottom of the leg



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm building a table with gate legs,my question is what is the best way to "even,smooth,flatten" the bottom of the legs,the cuts come out just a little off of square.sand it? I don't have a sanding station,so it would be by hand or orbital.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hand plane. If you mean the bottom of the foot, then plane + shooting board.


----------

